# Craigslist Score  G5960



## tpic402 (Apr 13, 2015)

Checking craigslist at lunch lathe was 500 yards from where I was G5960   was bought by paper company to repair rollers, was in service about 3 months. They decided it was too small.   Put in corner...   paid $1,000 w factory accessories. It is coated with an extremely heavy coating of paper dust.


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome score.
Wish I could find things that easily and low priced.
Whenever I do, it is 500 or more miles away.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice score. I must live in the wrong place.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 13, 2015)

awesome deal.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 13, 2015)

Pays to keep your eye's open. looks like a nice lathe, and you know the history. Mike


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, that's awesome!

-WRM


----------



## kvt (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok,  why don't they put stuff like that in around where I live.    Nice find.    You should get to know it well, trying to get the paper dust out of all of it.   That stuff gets everywhere, even spots you would not think it could.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 14, 2015)

kvt said:


> Ok,  why don't they put stuff like that in around where I live.    Nice find.    You should get to know it well, trying to get the paper dust out of all of it.   That stuff gets everywhere, even spots you would not think it could.



No doubt.  Here we usually have stuff like a pile of rust, surrounding a cracked housing..."Classic Bridgeport. Needs cleaning. $15,000."

Okay...perhaps not that bad:  http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/tls/4948951845.html


----------

